# Rigged Yaks



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I always found pictures of people's yaks fascinating. Does anyone have pictures of their customized yaks? 

Thanks! 

Future Yaker.


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Will try to post a couple of pictures of my 
WS Pungo140

Hope this works
Robert


Sorry I need help with posting photos.


----------



## f1b32oPTic (Oct 15, 2004)

ive got to get some pics up of mine.
ive got a 17' perception eclipse with three rod holders.

i lost an abu garcia 6500cs rocket and 7' star nicklelite rod last year in a capsize incident.

retention systems are on the books for 2005


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

f1b32oPTic said:


> i lost an abu garcia 6500cs rocket and 7' star nicklelite rod last year in a capsize incident.
> 
> retention systems are on the books for 2005


My only real fear of a Yak, thus being the loss of bucks in equipment from a dunking.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Pictures are going to great... 

Didn't you guys use a rod leash? There are all kinds of leash that keeps your valuables attached to the boat... sorry to hear about your abu and star rod...


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

my plastic fleet is on my website http:www.ruthlessfishing.com


----------



## f1b32oPTic (Oct 15, 2004)

SeaSalt said:


> sorry to hear about your abu and star rod...


no lie...

i was depressed for two weeks
it wasnt really the dollar amount that hurt so bad as much as it was the past battles and memories with that particular stick

*sigh*

ive planned to replace it with a avet sx and an 8' lamiglas inshore rod.


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

*Tring to post pic again*

Hope I am able two post this picture.








If this picture shows up I will add somemore.


Robert


----------



## yak_fish (Mar 2, 2005)

Heres apicture of the fishfinder I installed on the bow of my t120









 

and here is what I use to haul my Yak...


----------



## Darkness (May 3, 2004)

What kind of racks are those?


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Use a longer leash on that fishfinder and it will work even better


----------



## yak_fish (Mar 2, 2005)

The truck rack is a trac rac http://www.cargogear.com/tracrac/TracRac.htm 

The leash is used to keep the fish finder from atacking the fish after they have been caught


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Nice setup Yakfish!!!!


----------

